# Strobe or LED Beacon



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Not sure which one to get what are the benifits of both I have had a Whelen 2022 strobe before want to know if LED would be better


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Lots of folks love LEDs because they're bright, feature selectable flash patterns and are generally pretty low profile. On the down side, even with prices coming down, they're stupid expensive for a good one and they don't generate enough heat to melt snow and ice. 

Strobes are almost as bright, generate enough heat to melt snow and ice and are much less expensive. On the down side, they draw slightly more current. 

Halogen rotators are the least expensive, pretty darn bright, easily melt snow and are dirt cheap. On the down side, they draw the most current. 

You pick what works for you.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Since in NJ, it's illegal to use a yellow strobe / light on your truck, unless you have a f-in permit for it, I decided to go simple.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L035UW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I use it only when I'm on someone's property, or backing in and out. As soon as I hit the street to the next job, it goes off.

Cheap, well made, and does the job of letting people know I'm in and out of a driveway.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Dogplow Dodge;1513268 said:


> Since in NJ, it's illegal to use a yellow strobe / light on your truck, unless you have a f-in permit for it, I decided to go simple.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L035UW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> ...


Well that is just plain stupid just another money maker for the state.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

chas4x4;1513419 said:


> Well that is just plain stupid just another money maker for the state.


Ah yes, but if they _didn't _have the permit requirement, lord knows that every single car and truck in the state would be running around with yellow flashing lights on them causing incalcuable harm to the general population. Why just look at all of the other states (almost all of them) that don't require permits and what's happening there. Um, well, nothing actually. Never mind.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

chas4x4;1513419 said:


> Well that is just plain stupid just another money maker for the state.


Hey !

Are you calling my state Stupid ?????? 

How'd you know ?

:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

For you NJ Guys

http://www.state.nj.us/mvcbiz/BusinessServices/light_permits.htm

You need a "state plowing contract" to get the permit for using it on the roads.

It's here in section III

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/pdf/About/BLS-34.pdf

If you have the contract to plow state, township roads, you can get one for $25 a year.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

chas4x4;1506989 said:


> Not sure which one to get what are the benifits of both I have had a Whelen 2022 strobe before want to know if LED would be better


I have a LED Beacon Im looking to sell If you want it. It is a magnet mount with around 20' of cord with a cigarette plug with ON/OFF switch. Looking for $35 + Shipping


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

not at all,we are all in the same boat.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a dual rotator guy, i think they are the most visible if ya get a high rpm model BUT like earlier mentioned they draw a lot of power. not a big fan of the led lights i just dont think you can see them very well in the day. just my opinion.


----------



## Tjlawncare (Dec 2, 2012)

*??*



fordtruck661;1513480 said:


> I have a LED Beacon Im looking to sell If you want it. It is a magnet mount with around 20' of cord with a cigarette plug with ON/OFF switch. Looking for $35 + Shipping


Do you still have this??


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tjlawncare;1526919 said:


> Do you still have this??


I do if you would like it send me a PM


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1513467 said:


> Are you calling my state Stupid ??????
> 
> How'd you know ?


Snooki? :waving:


----------

